
D4 Project – Open and collaborative network monitoring [pdf] - adulau
https://www.d4-project.org/assets/slides/20190522-IHAP-D4.pdf
======
Timothycquinn
This looks awesome. Great to see a project like this in a space dominated by
commercial offerings. I sincerely hope thus grows and thrives as it's
desperately needed in this world of persistent attacks against our
infrastructure.

